# 69 interior colors/tilt steering column/dash components



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

*Dash*
With my interior soft bits nearly done, front suspension complete, rear end rebuilt and new wheels and tires installed I will turn my attention to the dash area and steering wheel assembly. All the gauges, steering wheel, vents and such have a silver painted edge. Does anyone know what the name of the silver color is?

I plan to dismantle the dash this winter and redo all the bits and pieces. I may even send the dash to just dashes for a restore... Is there anything I need to pay attention to or watch for when working under and behind the dash?

I plan to clean all the vents, tubes, wires etc, add sound deadener, and recondition everything.

*Interior bits*
I've heard/read the hard interior parts are painted with Cameo Ivory but the local paint shop only has a "parchment" formula in his book. anyone "know"the color used with a Parchment interior?

*Tilt*
Next, I found a guy that rebuilds steering columns. He said he would take my non-tilt column in trade for a fully restored tilt column and some $. I know tilt was an option back then (in 69) but is it worth the work and coin to upgrade, does the tilt give you an advantage or more comfortable driving position?

I ask because I added tilt to another vehicle but it really didn't give me much of an advantage. It is nice to have but I found I keep it pretty close to the factory non-tilt column position.

Many thanks in advance gents, Dan


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just Dashes is a fine choice for your dash restoration. They did mine and did a very fine job. Warning. They are expensive, as I believe they have the nitch in the market redoing dashes, consoles, etc. Nobody else, that I know of, can touch their work... to date. Their turn around time is lengthy as they are quite busy with people in line for restorations. The $$$, again expensive, but you get what you pay for. You really do. My dash and console was junk and it is really beautiful, now. Even better than from the factory, new.

Depending on what you are doing with the 'silver' around your gauges... If you're just trimming them, you can use a quality "chrome spray paint". You can just spray some on a paper and hand paint it on, depending on how steady and good you are with the finish touches. It's a cheep fix, but it does work as long as you have a very clean and prepped surface. Other wise, contact... Peter Serio @ Precision Pontiac Home Page

2719 Columbus Ave.
Columbus, OH 43209.
614-258-3500

...never used him, but others tell me he's very good at what he does and otherwise, maybe, he can turn you in the right direction.

Let's see, what else... As far as the parchment color? I believe the parchment in your car is very similar to the parchment in my '69 GTO. You can find this color at Kolor Korrect. I believe they are out of New Jersey. They're contact is 712.846.1044. You might have to leave a message, but they will call you back. They email as well. I got with them, through Legendary Auto Interiors... Legendary Auto Interiors - The Interior Specialists Since 1985 When I restored my interior, I went with an all new vinyl interior... new vinyl seats, carpet, door panels, headliner, etc. They recommended Kolor Korrect for the matching paint to restore the seat base panels, seat back panels, etc. My body guy mixed the two cans of "base white" and "gold essence", which I purchased from them, to get the exact mix to match the vinyl seats, door panels, etc. Originally the plastic pieces (from the factory) were a base white (with no gold essence to make parchment), but I elected to paint them parchment, just because I thought it would look nicer than a blaaa base white.. I'm glad I did because they turned out very nice. I had a lot of nice comments as well on the finished product.

That's about all I can help you with other than when you take the dash out, be particular careful to remove the wires, mark them where the came from and take pics with you smart phone so you remember how everything go back into the dash. If you have to wait some time, to get your dash back from Just Dashes, you'll be glad you did. My problem, as I get aged, I forget what I did a few weeks or a month or so ago and can't quite remember... exactly... where things go back together, until I study them for a while, let along where I left my smart phone.

Good luck and if I can help you in any way, just ask.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Rvp986!!! Great information!

I have a 69 as well and I bought my interior from Legendary. 

I too have a horrible memory so I'm aware of the picture taking needed to save your butt on reassembly.  You can see here I take a lot. http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/dans-69-restore-tale-53945/

I talked to Justin at Just Dashes this summer, he said about two months for a dash to be restored at that time and around $1200... Good thing it's cold and snowy here for 6 months so she can sit and wait for a fix like that.

Thanks for the contact information for Peter and the paint color. I'll definitely give him a call. I've also thought of masking the inside and outside of the gauge cluster bezels, cutting down the tape to expose the edge and spray the paint on. The steering wheel will need to be brushed on.

Thanks for the Parchment contact help. 

I will definitely ask if I have more questions. Thanks! Dan


----------

